

Tagged Buys Popular Social/Instant Messaging Client Digsby - chadgeidel
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/19/tagged-buys-popular-socialinstant-messaging-client-digsby/

======
chadgeidel
I'm a longtime user and fan of Digsby due to its social network integration,
but until today I've never heard of Tagged.

